# LulzSec dumps Sony Computer Entertainment Developer Network sourcecode



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

The hacker collective Lulz Security isn't taking a break from its attacks on Sony simply because it's E3. This morning, via Twitter, Lulzsec bragged that it had compiled Sony Computer Entertainment's Developer Network source code. Earlier in the week Lulzsec went after Sony BMG and Sony Pictures, and broke into Nintendo USA's website.[/p]

via Kotaku


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 6, 2011)

It's over for Sony's gaming division.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 6, 2011)

I already posted this about 20 mins ago.......... but as I was to lazy to actually start a new thread for it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You win.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> It's over for Sony's gaming division.



yes, and right before e3, what a slap in the face...

I would link to the post, but I am pretty sure it is highly illegal and hence, against the rules.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, Sony's fucked. There's no recovering from this.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

google does it for you


----------



## heartgold (Jun 6, 2011)

What does this mean? Is that important....whatever they released


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I already posted this about 20 mins ago.......... but as I was to lazy to actually start a new thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k, I was looking for a title in the preview, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait!!! What does this mean?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> google does it for you


Twitter does it faster.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

EDIT: No wait, I have a better reply.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 6, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> What does this mean? Is that important....whatever they released



It's the source code for the entire developer network, screw around with that for a few minutes and you can cause billions in damage some of it irreparable.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol means private servers


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 6, 2011)

Just before E3?! 0_o 
Poor, poor sony...


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Wait!!! What does this mean?



basically, everyone has access to the basic building blocks of the developer networks,  and that hacks to the main network isn't far behind.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Since you can't post the source here,
you can't post the information,
and the information that you can provide is pretty minimal
this can't really be called "news".
Let's take it to Computer Systems.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if not already done or going on right now


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> EDIT: No wait, I have a better reply.



I should have posted that in the main post


----------



## heartgold (Jun 6, 2011)

The fuck! This is serious


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the NGP were to cancel now.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Since you can't post the source here,
> you can't post the information,
> and the information that you can provide is pretty minimal
> this can't really be called "news".
> Let's take it to Computer Systems.


I could post a pic of what I found, with the links blanked out of course.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0M5D5OA-d4[/youtube]


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's the main target for hackers now. This is pitiful.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a feeling that the NGP would be dead on arrival now. No offense to anyone but seriously with all of this I really have that feeling...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that the NGP would be dead on arrival now. No offense to anyone but seriously with all of this I really have that feeling...



if your going to E3 you should bring this up when they ask if people have questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rub it in deep in front of the press


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Since you can't post the source here,
> you can't post the information,
> and the information that you can provide is pretty minimal
> this can't really be called "news".
> Let's take it to Computer Systems.


I don't see how this couldn't be considered news, since source code like this basically makes the network entirely vulnerable.
If I understand this correctly, Sony would have to take down PSN again and rewrite the ENTIRE developer network.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, heres what I found


Snip.

The links are crossed out of course.


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jun 6, 2011)

[youtube]dsx2vdn7gpY[/youtube]


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Well, heres what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its everywhere


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but just so that people that don't know their twitter, that's why I posted it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I don't see how this couldn't be considered news, since source code like this basically makes the network entirely vulnerable.
> If I understand this correctly, Sony would have to take down PSN again and rewrite the ENTIRE developer network.



I think he's referring to the minimal information.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol E3 there just gonna be like this


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point.
We understand what it may mean but so far there's been no consequence or any big word from lulzsec.
But give it a while and shit will explode, probably.
To think not even 10 hours till Sony's E3 conference.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 6, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't done anything wrong. I posted it in an already existing thread here




Auf Wiedersehen Sony, you have fun at E3 now, you hear.


----------



## prowler (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but just so that people that don't know their twitter, that's why I posted it.


First link on Google searching LulzSec gives their Twitter, not hard.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol bet it was stored unencrypted in a folder called "network source"


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, I just posted the picture so that people could look at it faster. I know it's not that hard.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> lol bet it was stored unencrypted in a folder called "network source"



Then they are just dumb...


----------



## Coto (Jun 6, 2011)

Well. What happens if this gives more support from gamers to NGP? Just an idea of course


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh3lv3ANlCA[/youtube]

Sony's E3 plan


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh this information is absolutely news.
However we don't want the news section filled with blurbs short enough to fit on twitter. 
When there is substantial information _that we can allow posted on GBAtemp_, we would be glad to have it in User Submitted News.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Sony's E3 plan



We got it the first time.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea but this time it has music lol


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Oh this information is absolutely news.
> However we don't want the news section filled with blurbs short enough to fit on twitter.
> When there is substantial information _that we can allow posted on GBAtemp_, we would be glad to have it in User Submitted News.



If I would have had a better source, I would have posted it, but it's not even an hour old so I doubt I could find a full article with details.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this sums things up pretty nicely.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

the hack only managed to gather the source code for the website, and not the actual database.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I think this sums things up pretty nicely.



that pic is sooooo EPIC!

there going to release more sony "booty" soon.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> yea but this time it has music lol



So edit your post next time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I hope this doesn't ruin things for us with PS3/PSPs. Lulzsec is getting annoying. 
No matter how hilarious they make their tweets, as a customer, this is getting on my nerves.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> the hack only managed to gather the source code for the website, and not the actual database.


Yes but I imagine they can spoof anything they want now.
It's not a stretch of the imagination that the source code can be used to obtain the database.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> If I would have had a better source, I would have posted it, but it's not even an hour old so I doubt I could find a full article with details.



*nodnod* Okay. It's just early, then. 
Once you're able to flesh out the original post, 
let us know and we'll move the thread back.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why did I see that coming?
I wrote about this in my blog, that we need a "Sony Hacking" section, because its hilarious whats been happening with them.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Living Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k, but if e3 comes first then... sorry


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> LulzSec The Lulz Boat
> Okay, throwing more Sony booty overboard soon! #Sownage #GameOfTheYear
> 8 minutes ago



what else they got i wonder


----------



## heartgold (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Why did I see that coming?
> I wrote about this in my blog, that we need a "Sony Hacking" section, because its hilarious whats been happening with them.



There might be a need of one soon, we're getting more of Sony hacking news than gaming. lolz


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jun 6, 2011)

So if all they got was just the source code for the website and not the database, it's not really bad right? Obviously it's bad either way and all, but yeah.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD I just posted that, but I didn't quote them so it's cool.


----------



## prowler (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Why did I see that coming?
> I wrote about this in my blog, that we need a "Sony Hacking" section, because its hilarious whats been happening with them.


It's the 'in' thing right now to hack Sony.

There isn't going to be a new section.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know there isnt. IF I was going to suggest that I would have done it so in the Suggestions section.
Why so fucking serious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, this is not the end. Expect more hacking.. and Sony.

@heartgold
thats the joke bro lol. i dont think someone has ever been hacked that many times.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder how is the future going to be like for Sony


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just hit 50,000 followers. Thank you, twitter! In celebration, Sony hack 16 & 17 coming up soon!



TWO MORE TOO COME!!!

oh dear


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness, please stop. I want to play the NGP.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I wonder how is the future going to be like for Sony
> Well, things are going to stabilize eventually.. When "eventually" is going to be, no idea.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, what a surprise!! Not really lol.


Anyone downloaded the sourcecode? 
I am scared, sony might want the information from twitter who visited their site and try to find out who downloaded those lol.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Anyone downloaded the sourcecode?
> I am scared, sony might want the information from twitter who visited their site and try to find out who downloaded those lol.


I don't think there is a court room with a dock big enough to fit us all in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, since vulpes asked me, here's a new pic with better blanking out.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never know how far Sony is going to take this..

but anyway, I really want them to be in peace -.-. PSN is still fucking buggy and yet the shit is still going on.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the site where I can download it, but no way in hell am I gonna.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Goodness, please stop. I want to play the NGP.



You and I both. Preferably without having to worry about the network going down.
Lots of immaturity going around, unfortunately.

All of their hacking is just making things buggier for those with systems. It's pretty fucked up really, cause they're doing this for shits and giggles while others suffer.
And yet some people think it's so funny, until they realize it hurts them, too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone can be a bully, as long as they're behind a computer screen.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Presenting Sownage 2: Electric Boogaloo
> 
> We\'ve recently bought a copy of this great new game called \"Hackers vs Sony\", but we\'re unable to play it online due to PSN being obliterated. So we decided to play offline mode for a while and got quite a few trophies. Our latest goal is \"Hack Sony 5 Times\", so please find enclosed our 5th Sony hack.
> 
> ...



O_0


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Sony. Even they don't deserve this anymore at this point :/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, now my question: How old are these people?
This sound fucking childish -.-

Seriously, Sony aint my best buddy or anything, but this is going to hurt consumers in the long run aswell..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like they want um out of the game market


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have to worry about sony finding me,I'll be moving again very soon and I highly doubt they will find me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Okay, now my question: How old are these people?
> This sound fucking childish -.-
> 
> Seriously, Sony aint my best buddy or anything, but this is going to hurt consumers in the long run aswell..




There's no doubts about it really. It *will* hurt the consumers. Sony made some bullshit choices that deserves some hell, but the childishness Lulzsec is doing is beyond any toddler tantrum.


----------



## Memino (Jun 6, 2011)

This is too much now, it's like knocking someone out and continuing to kick them when they're down. Sony are not my favourite company by all means but I feel sorry for them now, and the customers.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 6, 2011)

Now the leak is out expect worse to come


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

Lulzsec made a press release of sorts on their site.


```
. /$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/$$$$$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /$$__ÂÂ$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /$$ÂÂ /$$| $$ /$$$$$$$$| $$ÂÂ\__/ÂÂ/$$$$$$ÂÂ /$$$$$$$
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂ| $$| $$|____ /$$/|ÂÂ$$$$$$ÂÂ/$$__ÂÂ$$ /$$_____/
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂ| $$| $$ÂÂ /$$$$/ÂÂ\____ÂÂ$$| $$$$$$$$| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂ| $$| $$ÂÂ/$$__/ÂÂ /$$ÂÂ\ $$| $$_____/| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$$$$$$$|ÂÂ$$$$$$/| $$ /$$$$$$$$|ÂÂ$$$$$$/|ÂÂ$$$$$$$|ÂÂ$$$$$$.$
.|________/ \______/ |__/|________/ \______/ÂÂ\_______/ \_______/ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//Laughing at your security since 2011!

.--ÂÂÂÂ.-""-.
.ÂÂ ) (ÂÂÂÂ )
.ÂÂ(ÂÂ )ÂÂ (
.ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ )
.ÂÂÂÂ(_ÂÂÂÂ_)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 0_,-.__
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ(_ÂÂ)_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |_.-._/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ (ÂÂÂÂ)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|lulz..\ÂÂÂÂ
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(__)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |__--_/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
.ÂÂÂÂ |''ÂÂ ``\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
.ÂÂÂÂ | [Lulz] \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/b/
.ÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ,,,---===?A`\ÂÂ|ÂÂ,==y'
.ÂÂ ___,,,,,---==""\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|M] \ |;|\ |&gt;
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ÂÂ _ÂÂ \ÂÂ ___,|H,,---==""""bno,
.ÂÂÂÂoÂÂOÂÂ(_) (_)ÂÂ \ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ AWAW/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _(+)_ÂÂdMM/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\@_,,,,,,---=="ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\\|//ÂÂMW/
.--''''"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ===ÂÂd/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂ SET SAIL FOR FAIL!
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,'_________________________
.ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,/~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _____ÂÂÂÂ,'ÂÂ~~~ÂÂ .-""-.~~~~~~ÂÂ.-""-.
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-""-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ///==---ÂÂ /`-._ ..-'ÂÂÂÂÂÂ-.__..-'
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`-.__..-' =====\\\\\\ V/ÂÂ.---\.
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ~~~~~~~~~~~~, _',--/_.\ÂÂ.-""-.
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-""-.___` --ÂÂ\|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -.__..-


Konichiwa from LulzSec, Sony bastards!

We've recently bought a copy of this great new game called "Hackers vs Sony", but we're unable to play it online due to PSN being obliterated. So we decided to play offline mode for a while and got quite a few trophies. Our latest goal is "Hack Sony 5 Times", so please find enclosed our 5th Sony hack.

Enjoy this 54MB collection of SVN Sony Developer source code. That's hackers 16, Sony 0. Your move!

ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: HACK SONY 6 TIMES! Oh damn, we just did it again, please also find enclosed internal network maps of Sony BMG.

Lulz Security
```

Does this count as substantial news now?
Obviously not linking to site or downloads.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 6, 2011)

No thanks.. Its cruel and sickening! Sony can be mean but you are lower than Sony. No thanks!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel like I'm watching someone get gang raped. It's kinda depressing, but somehow oddly funny.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Lulzsec made a press release of sorts on their site.
> -snip-
> 
> Does this count as substantial news now?
> Obviously not linking to site or downloads.



No,because the link is against the rules.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool! Now with this soucrecode, people can create their very own Playstation 3 games! Who wants to start work on KingdomHearts 3? LOL


----------



## SifJar (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm getting a bit tired of this to be honest. Although I would find it pretty amusing if "LulzSec" was being paid by Microsoft or Nintendo or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Cool! Now with this soucrecode, people can create their very own Playstation 3 games! Who wants to start work on KingdomHearts 3? LOL



Um, what? It's the source code for their *developer network*. It has NOTHING to do with making PS3 games. That was possible MONTHS ago thanks to the PSJailbreak and later CFW, as well as the leaked SDK, and later the legal, homebrew SDK.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm watching someone get gang raped. It's kinda depressing, but somehow oddly funny.



yeah

lol i picture it being Chris(lulz boat) and that down syndrome girl(sony) (off that family guy episode)


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I'm getting a bit tired of this to be honest. Although I would find it pretty amusing if "LulzSec" was being paid by Microsoft or Nintendo or something



Hey, you want a free windows phone? /sarcasm.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 6, 2011)

i hated sony since their recent actions and i'm now like: can't they take a break?
i also like the kh3 homebrew idea


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

Original post updated with a link to kotaku.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> Original post updated with a link to kotaku.
> QUOTELulzsec bragged that it had compiled Sony Computer Entertainment's Developer Network source code.


To my knowledge lulzsec has done no such thing.
Kotaku have always been the worst of news reporting in video games for a reason.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> The Living Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: found another source, I am editing it now.

edit2:links gone, can't post it.


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 6, 2011)

well, just downloaded it for the hell of it xd

its nothing special if ya ask me, but man, its a real bitchslap in sony's face thats for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 6, 2011)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> well, just downloaded it for the hell of it xd
> 
> its nothing special if ya ask me, but man, its a real bitchslap in sony's face thats for sure
> 
> ...


you could get on trouble dude
the only thing that could make me happy from these hacks is that square enix change their mind and work with nintendo


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 6, 2011)

meh, we will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta find me first XD


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 6, 2011)

This hacker group is starting to annoy me. Why pour salt in a wound?
Hacking has already caused too much trouble for Sony AND the consumers. Are they trying to piss off the world?
Lulzsec, we get it, your epeen is huge.


----------



## Coto (Jun 6, 2011)

Well after all Sony did pursue and threatened hackers with a smile. That was cruel

I'm standing with lulzec now.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Well after all Sony did pursue and threatened hackers with a smile. That was cruel
> 
> I'm standing with lulzec now.


Are they any better?


----------



## Coto (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back then, they weren't of course.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant lulsec, are they any better than sony? They're probably worse. I agree sony has done crap in the past, but this is too much. This is gonna hurt more than just sony.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 6, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2011)

I just even wonder if Sony will even apologize about the happenings during E3 or blow it all off.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Jun 6, 2011)

This is getting really bad. I'm with the feel bad for Sony group, they don't deserve this much trouble. What I do think is probably Sony should take a couple steps back and re-evaluate the whole gaming thing. Take a break and focus on their other departments for a while and let things cool off. Then once things are cooled off and they have everything worked out come back. I'm not a Sony fan by any means, there are only like two games I liked and that's KH1&2 on the PS2, but even I know when to say enough is enough.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 6, 2011)

Would they stop if Sony announces the return of otheros feature to the ps3 at E3?


----------



## Gagarin (Jun 6, 2011)

My opinion - it is not over of Sony, they will not pull off from E3 or gaming industry.
They managed to control jailbreak, they will figure this one out as well. It is a slap in the face, but I would doubt if they want to apologize hackers and announce other OS feature.
They know they system best, and they have their own specialists.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 6, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Would they stop if Sony announces the return of otheros feature to the ps3 at E3?


of course not. all they want is attention.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, source code of 2008. Sony's so fucked now...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony should hire these guys


----------



## Sterling (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh boy lol. I dislike Sony very much. The PS2 was great, the PS3 was good, but damn. You'd think Sony would have learned way back in the rootkit scandal a thing or two about security. I'm surprised at how bad much or their integral security infrastructure is. If anything good comes out of the unfortunate side effects of this ordeal, it will be greater security development. Not just for Sony, but for everyone.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2011)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> My opinion - it is not over of Sony, they will not pull off from E3 or gaming industry.
> *They managed to control jailbreak*, they will figure this one out as well. It is a slap in the face, but I would doubt if they want to apologize hackers and announce other OS feature.
> They know they system best, and they have their own specialists.


They did that how?

'Cause I'm sure there are still hackers and jailbreakers.

Right? 

All they did is bothered one person.


----------



## Adr990 (Jun 6, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Would they stop if Sony announces the return of otheros feature to the ps3 at E3?


Maybe.

But I think it's mainly because Sony still has access to people's private information gained from Youtube, Twitter, etc.
Also for suing hackers for hacking a computer they have bought, sharing it so other people can also modify their own console.
Yet, Sony claims (/ is thinking) that it is still their computer even if you bought it and so you don't have the rights to do anything without without their permission.

I think hackers will stop if:

Sony says sorry, at E3 for example.
Or if Sony refunds everything they have token (/stolen) from hackers like their HDD's Computer's and PS3's.

And eventually Other Os.. but we have it already with homebrew.. so ktnxbai.





I will be stratified if those three things happen.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blocked it with updates...
At least you cant go PSN with jailbroken PS3?

Well, things may not look too well for Sony, but its not over for them and wont be.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 6, 2011)

As many people have stated, Sony has gotten powerhungry and obsessed with control. Sony tried making an example out of Geohot (who was the complete wrong guy to target) and they pretty much clarified that any modifications on the PS3 is illegal. When a company like Sony, who has abundance amounts of wealth to take anyone to court and win, deserves to be made an example of.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm quite confused, how useful is this database from 2008?

Is is useful to create a private alternative for the PSN? Or is this something else?

I don't know much about the subject but checking these files it really looks like something out of a common site.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is practically dead now. Thanks, LulzSec ¬_¬


----------



## godreborn (Jun 6, 2011)

it's not as if sony has screwed over their consumers once or even twice...but rather over-and-over again over the past ten+ years.  they have had ample opportunity to change their behavior but have failed to do so in that time.  I guess some hacking groups have finally grown tired of it and will do whatever it takes to eliminate them (sony).



			
				Adr990 said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



considering sony's arrogant attitude, I doubt they'd ever truly apologize.  they'd probably find some way to spin-it into a positive...or somehow blame the users.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Sony is practically dead now. Thanks, LulzSec ¬_¬


they bought this on themselves


----------



## Varia (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow... 
It's sure good being a pirate these days!


----------



## Anakir (Jun 6, 2011)

Regardless of the reason why Sony was hacked, I find it funny that Sony sued people to scare others from tweaking their devices. The tables have completely turned; the hackers are showing that Sony should be the one that is scared.

Though, I do agree that this is going a bit too far. I'm sure Sony will be extremely careful on who to piss off next time. 

We can finally use the statement "de internet iz serius bizness"


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn...

I was really hoping Sony would bump up their security measures. They must really not care about this.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2011)

everything is hackable but sony has been quite careless. the problem is that they are stopping. lulz is fun but its getting a company to run out of options. now what do they want sony to do? they got a conference in 1hr and they get this news piece.
i'm pretty sure they want sony to completely shut down (even if for a few months)


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 7, 2011)

Lulzy. Welp, better download my free gaemz.


----------



## coolness (Jun 7, 2011)

damn it if this while go further than i while never play cod mw3 online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Geohot if you ever read this THIS IS YOUR FUCKING FAULT I HOPE YOUR FUCKING FAMILIES DIES


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

they got a theme now

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJGRlm3alLY[/youtube]


----------



## Christopher8827 (Jun 7, 2011)

They hacked the FBI website as well. They dont really have a real intention to do this except for the lulz. They are releasing information indiscrimately as well as claiming no responsibility for their actions. They are like; Hey, the back door is open so lets steal their stuff while they're aren't here.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

Harsh much? Specially when these guys are a different set of hackers and completely unrelated.


----------



## Endrit49 (Jun 7, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> damn it if this while go further than i while never play cod mw3 online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol 
you're a fucking idiot


----------



## Christopher8827 (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Harsh much? Specially when these guys are a different set of hackers and completely unrelated.



These hackers are more worse. They have no fear. No conscience. No weakness.


----------



## coolness (Jun 7, 2011)

@Endrit49 Jup i am yes but have i already talked about your fucking idiot mother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?, and do you have a website than i while down it


----------



## Endrit49 (Jun 7, 2011)

wtf are you saying? i can't understand you


----------

